# Whats the differance in the turbo 35's?



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

Whats the differances in the models? I need one but was wondering what I am going to lose if I dont buy the new GFX. I have seen the 35 bl and bl stealths for sale.


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

ABOUT 200.00 BUCKS!  Seriously, I have owned them all, I got rid of the GFX and went back to the stealth edition. Same charge quality, MUCH easier to use and read, GFX takes way more keystrokes to do the same function. Both will run motors and discharge @35 amps. GFX has a crude graph function, but the resolution was too poor to tell anything IMHO.


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Mayhem. I didnt think there was much of a differance besides the price.LOL


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think the GFX shows alittle more information, (about the pack/motor) but I own the BL version and I really like it,
CDW


----------



## chip bonds (Apr 8, 2004)

The screen on the gfx is very hard to see in the daylight. The gfx I think will carry more amperage when breaking in a motor. I own 2 35 stealths and would not have a gfx.


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

Will the stealths charge the 4200's?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Fordplay said:


> Will the stealths charge the 4200's?


yes. no problem at all.


----------

